# Turbos on Ebay



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

Has anybody ever used those turbo kits that run for like $595 on ebay..if so how are they..are they a good start for beginning turbo users?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

a wise man once said you get what you pay for, i agree with him.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Heres how it works out...Everything in the kit is alright, EXCEPT for: the turbo, wastegate, blow-off valve, and any bolts/nuts/gaskets that are included. So to put it simply, their intercoolers are ok, and their turbo manifolds are alright(if you can't afford something better, and are willing to replace it WHEN it cracks - not if, but when). Now and then you actually get a turbo from them that doesn't eat up the bearings right away...I would say about 1 out of 5(maybe 7) turbos are good, and last quite a while. But do the math... $250 turbo times 5 turbos...thats $1250(almost enough to buy a turbonetics ceramic ball bearing hybrid turbo...or you could have had a basic turbonetics hybrid for $750 new)... All of this is assuming you are talking about the "ssautochrome" or "stone racing" products.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah totally. Some guys have luck with that but doesn't seem to stay long. Get a good turbo and up the boost instead of wonder how far you can push it before you blow up something


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Look into some used turbos sometime..I bought mine used, and it has virtually no shaft play. It's from an RB26DETT so the exhaust housing is entirely different, but hey, that's what mods are for.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

chris859 said:


> Heres how it works out...Everything in the kit is alright, EXCEPT for: ....



X-D HA HA HA

you get what you pay for (via BoostedSE) is by far best advice on this one man


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

SSAC has actually fixed the problems with their manifolds cracking, their first designs had a few weak spots... Their newer manifolds won't crack if the user isn't a failure. In part, one of the stupidest things that I see sooo many people do, is remove the bracket that holds the catalytic converter/exhaust to the tranny. This bracket is there for a reason, it's there so that the exhaust has some play in it and moves somewhat with the engine, so that when the engine and tranny twist/move, the exhaust doesn't stay completely still. If the exhaust does stay completely still and not move w/ the tranny and engine, the manifold will crack due to abnormal stress... 

Now as for the turbos....I would never buy a turbo from SSAC....they absolutely suck! I've never heard any good from their turbos, but I will stand for their exhausts (cause I run their 3" catback), and their manifolds (because I know a bunch of people running them w/ out problem).


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

chris859 said:


> Heres how it works out...Everything in the kit is alright, EXCEPT for: the turbo, wastegate, blow-off valve, and any bolts/nuts/gaskets that are included. So to put it simply, their intercoolers are ok, and their turbo manifolds are alright(if you can't afford something better, and are willing to replace it WHEN it cracks - not if, but when). Now and then you actually get a turbo from them that doesn't eat up the bearings right away...I would say about 1 out of 5(maybe 7) turbos are good, and last quite a while. But do the math... $250 turbo times 5 turbos...thats $1250(almost enough to buy a turbonetics ceramic ball bearing hybrid turbo...or you could have had a basic turbonetics hybrid for $750 new)... All of this is assuming you are talking about the "ssautochrome" or "stone racing" products.



I know this is off subject, but your 200sx looks freakin Sweet!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks :thumbup: So it looks like everyone agrees for the most part on the ssautochrome stuff...turbo's suck, wastegates suck...but everything without moving parts is ok...lol


zellx2004 said:


> I know this is off subject, but your 200sx looks freakin Sweet!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Check to that^^! As long as there are no moving parts...it's a good company....hahahaha


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS ONE???*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...33742QQitemZ8032535931QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

I wonder if anybody has this kit on their KA?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

my420sx said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...33742QQitemZ8032535931QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> 
> I wonder if anybody has this kit on their KA?


I don't trust it.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If they don't post a name brand... I won't trust it...even if they said SSAC, then I'd trust it more (but as stated before...not the turbo or wastegate)...cause then I know who made everything...

Also...it says it will fit KA24DE blocks...including 240sx....so they're saying it'll fit an Altima too...cause I hear that you IC piping is def. interchangable between 240 and altima? They're not very intelligent if they think so....

Wouldn't trust it... honestly...just piece together your own kit...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Turbo kit???? I don't think I'd by bolts from SS Autochrome... pure and simple chinese made junk


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Of course the IC piping will fit a 240, and an altima... I mean it is just a bunch of L bends, and some couplers! It will fit a mustang, honda, geo-metro, It fits everything equally crappy lol! And surely not worth the $700(800?)...I would MUCH rather buy a used turbonetics kit for that (or less), and just rebuild the turbo. The only difference between that kit, and one from ssac - The inflated price :thumbdwn:


----------



## princefkncharmin (Jan 16, 2006)

you may want to try turbokits.com


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

theres a big thread over at 240sxforums about how the ebay "garrett" turbos have actually split at the exhaust and compressor housing seams because they are crap quality

I have always and will always use custom piping hand welded from stainless mandrel bends.


----------

